

Ask HN: Is Fingerprint Authentication in phones a good idea? - am185

Why is Fingerprint Authentication a good idea? I never understood why?<p>What if a Fingerprint Phisher app acquired a young adult&#x27;s fingerprint when he&#x2F;she was young and stupid? How can that young adult change his&#x2F;her fingerprint so it cannot be used once he&#x2F;she grow up to be a rich professional?<p>I never I understood what is good news in this.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;05&#x2F;22&#x2F;android-m-fingerprint-authentication&#x2F;
======
forkinyoureye
As a sole form of authentication, no, absolutely no. Fingerprints have a lot
of disadvantages, even relative to other biometrics. Extremely easy to
steal/spoof, not actually unique, and impossible to revoke on account
compromise.

You can make the argument that they're mildly useful in 2 (or more) factor
auth-- probability that someone has both obtained your password AND lifted
your prints is somewhat less likely than either alone.

